# Old to New maxima bose wiring harness, do they exist?



## ianeyzd (Aug 18, 2004)

My Bose deck burnt out about a year ago, I was storing the car for winter, so it wasn't a priority at the time. My friend has just recently upgraded his six disk in-dash system to a dvd deck, and sold me his deck.

Now I've come to find that both my wiring connector and antenna connector are completely different. I'm trying to keep this on the cheap, but can't find the male harness for the deck. He has a harness on his, so I can't get the male connector from him.

Does any one know where I could pick this up, or how I could work around it?


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

Moved to Audio


----------

